# Stake Your #1 Crypto Casino and Sportsbook



## sonyvaio (Mar 18, 2021)

Highest RTP in Casino Industry (All slots set to highest RTP avaiable by provider) , In house games set @ 1% house edge
Highest Limits on Slots , upto $500 per spin on some slots
Largest Selection of Slots , Housegames , Live Casino games.
Accepts Btc , Eth , Ltc , Bch , Eos , Tron , Doge..
Instant VIP At only 10k worth of wager.
Instant Rakeback Enabled**
Instant  WIthdrawal
Sportsbook with some of the best odds in the industry
VIP @ a wager of $10K , Raw Cash bonuses on every VIP Level (Bronze , Silver , Gold , Plat 1-6 , Diamond) 
VPN Friendly
NO KYC Requirement for play / withdrawals / deposits.
Inhouse Challenges to complete for some extra $$
Provably Fair Casino Games like Crash , Dice , Limbo , Mines etc

https://stake.com/?c=Invite


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 18, 2021)

New sign ups will get a 35% bonus reload on their first deposit. Wager Free Bonus (Subject to bonus abuse)

We can also do a tailor made bonus for highrollers 

Message me or drop a comment for more information

PS:- We will require a discord , telegram to activate the bonus . the affiliate vip manager will have to talk to u first before approving the bonus.

Signup Via https://stake.com/?c=Invite


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 20, 2021)

As well as our best odds guaranteed across all UFC Fights, we're now offering DOUBLE WINNINGS if your Main Event selection for ANY UFC event wins via KO , TKO , SUBMISSION or even DQ

Bet with confidence on the #UFC Now! at Stake.com


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 20, 2021)

March Madness Begins!


NCAA College Basketball March Madness has started & as always Stake has the best promotions in the industry!

Half time insurance. If your selection leads at half time but goes on to lose the match, get your money back!

Why bet anywhere else?!

Place a bet now


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 23, 2021)

*60th Minute Soccer Insurance :-*​







Remember, with the Champions League, Premier League, Bundesliga and Ligue 1, you will get
paid out as a winner if your selection leads at the 60th minute, regardless of the final result!

*Place a bet **now*


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 25, 2021)

We have a massive announcement for you guys coming during April, and boy we are excited! So excited, that we don't really want to wait any longer!  


One of the biggest promotions in the history of crypto 
Making waves all around the world 
Coming in April 
We'll wet the appetite, and assure you that we will be in touch very soon.For now, be convinced that every bet you place on Stake is simply the smartest way to bet.  Every bet will matter, with our offering only getting better and better.


https://stake.com/?c=Invite
Lets Stake


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 26, 2021)

You'd know about our new releases by now, where we release 10+ new games every single Friday, making it the perfect start to the weekend!

But now, we're taking it up a notch. Win a share in $3,000 every single week, just by playing our new games, and maybe even getting a bit lucky too!

*How to win:*
Play any qualifying game and earn the first place on our *Lucky Wins* and *Big Wins* leaderboard! Whoever leads after one week will earn big prizes!

*Minimum bet:* 10c USD

*Lucky Wins:* $100 per game
*Big Wins:* $200 per game
*Total Prize Pool:* $3,000

*Qualifying games:*

Mega Bunny Hyperways (GameArt), Templar Tumble (Relax), Juicy Fruits (Pragmatic), Shimmering Woods (PlaynGo), Super Reel Spin it Hot (iSoftbet), Easter Island 2 (YGGDrasil), Hot Coins: Hold and Win (Playson), Hell's Kitchen (Netent), Unlimited Wishes (Evoplay), Penny Fruits Easter Edition (Spinomenal)

_*Please note:*_ _This week's competition will end at 00:00 Thursday, April 1 GMT.

If the top multiplier on the Lucky Win leaderboard is shared between multiple players, the Lucky Win prize will be awarded to the player whose bet amount was higher. If the bet amounts are still the same, then and only then will the prize be split.

*Place a bet **now*_


----------



## sonyvaio (Apr 1, 2021)

Stake.com, the leader in Crypto Casino and Sports Betting, are pleased to announce an incredible promotion that will go live on April 1. A wagering race which is second to none and a prize pool that has to be seen to be believed for online casino and sports play!

When playing at Stake, whether it be on slots, live games or betting on sports, every single wager you make throughout the month of April will go towards the $1M race, where the top 5,000 finishers will share in a cool $1,000,000. You can follow your wagering results on the LIVE leaderboard where you can see what position you are tracking and how the top players are going.

Outside of conventional betting options, with the provably fair games such as Dice, Crash and Limbo with an industry leading 1% house edge only, you can utilise their automated betting options or implement your own strategy to catapult yourself up the $1M race leaderboard.

Why Stake? 

Having been established as the longest serving Crypto Casino in the world, when playing at Stake.com, you can enjoy:


INSTANT CASHOUTS - No more waiting for your winnings! Simply go to your wallet, hit withdraw and the money will be in your account instantly!
VPN use allowed for complete anonymity. 
The largest range of slots available online at the highest RTP allowed by providers.
The highest slot limits available online with upto $1,000 spins and $50,000 Bonus Buys on the most popular slots!
16 In-House provably fair games including Dice, Crash, Plinko, Keno and many others with most as low as 1% house edge.
A fully equipped sportsbook with options to bet live and parlay bets.

Next Level VIP Treatment

Stake prides themselves on delivering a personalised experience to each of their players. With multiple VIP tiered levels that range from Bronze to Diamond, there are an abundance of features available to users including: 


Personal VIP Host
Cash Bonuses upon completing each level
Rakeback that is claimable at anytime and multiple times a day
Daily and Hourly cash reloads
Weekly and Monthly Bonuses

CLICK HERE to start your journey on Stake and see how high you can finish in April’s race!


----------



## sonyvaio (Apr 7, 2021)

We Love Plinko

This has to be one of the best reactions we've seen  (https://clips.twitch.tv/DeadArbitraryLegCoolStoryBro-N9F7kR9txbckbgSZ).
Congratulations on this amazing win!



Join Stake and drop a few plinko balls


----------



## sonyvaio (Apr 13, 2021)

Let's be honest, we all love a cheeky sports multi with some BIG odds. We've gone and crafted the ultimate challenge just for you guys!

Introducing Stake's *Highest Multi Challenge,* where the highest winning sports multi of the week wins *$1000!*

You land that crazy multi, and we'll give you a $1000 as a cherry on top

With the highest multiplier (not the highest payout) earning $1,000 per week, *anyone*, and we mean anyone, can win!

If you're lucky enough to be our weekly winner, we'd love to hear from you! *We will be in contact* - let the whole world know the method behind the madness!

This is a great chance to get involved in the Stake community, as well as winning some extra cash.

Let's see those multis!

Click here to Open Stake Account


----------



## sonyvaio (May 7, 2021)

NBA & MLB Live Streaming!


Stake is proud to announce we have full coverage of every single NBA & MLB live stream for the next 2 years!

Ditch your overpriced subscriptions. Stake got you 

Please note: IP's located in Canada will not be able to watch the livestreams for legal reasons.

Click here to Open Stake Account


----------



## sonyvaio (May 8, 2021)

Wager to earn tickets into a giveaway where anybody can win.

Just one ticket could see you sharing in $100,000 every single week.

With $1,000 wagered equating to one ticket, earn as many tickets as possible to give yourself the best chance of winning big!



Winners drawn on live stream every Saturday 2:00pm GMT at www.Twitch.tv/PrimeEdd



If you haven't joined Stake already click here to open an account now


----------



## sonyvaio (May 19, 2021)

Huge Stake Exclusive!



Stake currently has exclusive access to one of the biggest releases of 2021.



Evolution Gaming launches very few new game shows, but when they do it's always massive. Gonzo's Treasure Hunt is now live on Stake.

Be one of the first to experience this amazing new game!

Click here to play now


----------



## sonyvaio (Nov 18, 2021)

Bitcoin Casino & Sports Betting - Stake.com
					

Stake is the ultimate betting experience. Instantly deposit and withdraw Bitcoin, Ethereum, Doge, VISA, & more. Over 2000 games. Main sponsor of Watford F.C. and UFC Official Betting Partner



					stake.com
				




Visit Stake Your #1 Crypto Casino and Sportsbook.

Wide variety of inhouse games with only 1% house edge.

Instant Withdrawal and deposits

Accepts a wide variety of crypto.

Massive selection of slots , live casino games.

Best Instant Rakeback!


----------



## Alipiama (Dec 27, 2021)

Today, bitcoin and cryptocurrencies no longer spare any industry. This revolution has also touched the world of entertainment.


----------



## Alipiama (Dec 27, 2021)

Thus, more and more online casinos are accepting payments in different cryptocurrencies. Indeed, the adoption of cryptocurrency by online casinos allows the online gambling sector to generate more enthusiasm among players. With these bitcoin casinos available online, the online betting sector is now rising. In addition, these online casinos bring a novelty to the industry that makes it easier and calmer for players who want to bet in peace.


----------



## RobsTroowers (Jan 4, 2022)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Protea (Jan 6, 2022)

Playing in online casinos is quite exciting entertainment. Earlier, when I first learned about casinos, there was no way to play online.


----------



## Protea (Jan 11, 2022)

Playing in online casinos is quite exciting entertainment. Earlier, when I first learned about casinos, there was no way to play online. Now, in order to play, you don't even need to leave the house. I think it's really cool! The last big win I took out from this site. They now have Btc-related functions, which is especially important now. In just one evening, I won more than I lost in the last week. You can consider that I am lucky. But it seems to me that it's all about the ability to control your emotions. Once I almost lost my entire salary, but I managed to stop in time. I wish you all great wins!


----------

